# חתונה פשוטה



## kolper (15/10/13)

חתונה פשוטה 
היי לכולם,
אני חדשה פה וכמובן שמחה מאוד להיות פה 

יש לי בעיה וחשבתי לשתף אותה ואולי (הלוואי) למצוא לה פתרון.
כל חיי ידעתי שאני לא רוצה חתונה משוגעת, לא רוצה את כל ההפקה, לא רוצה להוציא הרבה כסף ולא רוצה שום שואו. רוצה לחגוג ערב נחמד עם החברים והמשפחה ולהתחיל את החיים המשותפים...
ותמיד חשבתי שזה יהיה קל!
אבל מסתבר שדווקא חתונה פשוטה כמו שאני רוצה היא הכי יקרה!
אני לא רוצה אולם וגם לא גן אירועים. אף פעם לא ראיתי את עצמי מתחתנת במקום כזה, וזה לא מרגש אותי אפילו קצת... אני רוצה מקום בטבע, או מקום שלא מיועד לחתונות ושאני אחליט איך כל פסיק עומד להראות.... אני רוצה גם ללבוש שמלת חוף פשוטה אבל זה לא העניין 
מסתבר שהפקת אירוע "פשוט", כמו שאני קוראת לו, הוא הכי יקר.

באמת שלא מעניין אותי כל המסביב, אני לא רוצה הפקה גדולה, אני רק רוצה מסיבה עם האורחים שלי ובן הזוג שלי.
מקום שבו נוכל להתפרע כל הלילה, לעשות מה שאנחנו רוצים, וכמובן ליהנות גם ממוזיקה, צלם, אוכל. הבנתי שהפתרון האולטימטיבי שלי הוא חתונה בטבע, ויצרתי קשר עם כמה מהחברות, אבל זה פשוט כל כך כל כך יקר!!
יש לכם פתרון? רעיון?


----------



## יוסי האדום (15/10/13)

זה בהחלט הכי יקר... 
כי את באמת צריכה להקים מקום מאפס...

שירותים, כיסאות, שולחנות, לישר את השטח לפעמים...
אין מה לעשות זה עולה כסף... והמון כאב ראש..


----------



## PooKiPsiT (15/10/13)

בדיוק כמוני... 
גם אני לא רציתי הפקה גדולה, אבל קריאה של יום יומיים גרמה לי להבין  מהר מאד שדוקא לעשות חתונה במקום שלא מיועד לזה זו הפקה הרבה יותר גדולה מאשר לעשות את זה במקומות הסטנדרטיים.

אני מניחה שאפשר לשבור את המערכת אם הופכים את זה לממש סוג של מפגש חברתי. אם זה אירוע מאד קטן ומזמינים בעיקר אנשים קרובים זה יכול לעבוד. נניח להפוך את זה לפיקניק באיזשהו פארק, לבקש מכל אחד מהאורחים להכין משהו לאכול (וכמובן לארגן הרבה אוכל בעצמכם). אני חושבת שיש כאן מעטים שעשו משהו כזה.


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

אני לא רוצה מפגש חברתי קטן 
אני לא רוצה לדלל מוזמנים. אין לי בעיה עם הכמות, יש לי בעיה עם כל מה שמסביב.
זה כל כך מוזר שאני רוצה את הכי פשוט ומקורב לטבע, וזה עולה כל כך הרבה, הא?


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (15/10/13)

הדבר הכי מוסבך 
הוא למצוא מקום ולשלם על תשתיות כמו חשמל ומים במידה וצריך. זה לא בהכרח זול יותר, אבל אם נניח תמצאו בית של משפחה או חברים עם רחבת דשא אפשר להתקדם משם.
אנחנו התחתנו בבית ביפו עם מעט מוזמנים והיה לנו צלם ואוכל. וזה בדיוק מה שרציתי.


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

זאת הבעיה שלי 
שאני דווקא לא חולמת על מעט מוזמנים... זאת אומרת, אין לי כוונה לדלל אותם.
ככה שבית או משהו בסגנון די יורד מהפרק.


----------



## Bobbachka (15/10/13)

בדיוק כמו שנאמר... 
אם מדובר בכמות מאוד מצומצמת של אנשים, זה בהחלט אפשרי ובר ביצוע בגינה של מישהו, חוף ים, פארק וכדומה. אבל אם זה עובר את ה-80 מומזנים, זה דורש הפקה רצינית יותר.

בכמה אורחים מדובר?
על איזה תקופה אתם מדברים?
מה התקציב עליו חשבתם?


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

לא מדובר בכמות מצומצמת  
סביב 350 לדעתי.
במאי.
לא חשבנו על תקציב, הרעיון הוא פשוט לא להפסיד...


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

לא מדובר בכמות מצומצמת 
כבר כתבתי את ההודעה הזאת והיא לא נשמרה, מקווה שלא יצא כפול...

מדובר בסביב ה350 מוזמנים, חודש מאי, ועל תקציב לא חשבנו.


----------



## Shmoops (15/10/13)

אכן זה יוצא יקר יותר 
אנחנו גם חשבנו בהתחלה לעשות אירוע בטבע או במקום פחות קונבנציונאלי משום שרצינו חתונת שישי אחה"צ במקום שלא ייסגר לנו עם כניסת שבת (בסוף התפשרנו). 
צריך לבחור את המפיק שיעשה לך את זה ובעצמו לא ישתגע. אנחנו דיברנו בהתחלה עם מפיק החתונה של חברה שלי, שגם עשתה באיזה יער פקאנים בשרון והייתה לה חתונה מדהימה. קוראים לו אודי כליפה, הוא בן אדם מקסים ובחיים (!) לא היית חושבת שהוא מפיק חתונות. בסוף לא עשינו דרכו כי הבנו שזה לא ריאלי לעשות חתונה בטבע מאחר ואם החתן על כסא גלגלים וזה היה קצת בעייתי (למרות שאודי יכול היה למצוא פתרונות גם לזה אבל אמא של החתן הסתייגה).
אני יכולה לומר שאמארנו לאודי את מגבלות התקציב שלנו והוא באמת ניסה לתת לנו הצעת מחיר במגבלות התקציב, תוך שהוא מנצל את הקשרים שלו עם ספקים כדי להשיג מחירים טובים יותר. שוב- ויתרנו כי זה לא הסתדר מבחינת מגבלת הנגישות שהייתה לנו וגם כי החלטנו שיש מצב שזה יחרוג מהתקציב (מה שתמיד קורה) הראשוני ולא רצינו למצוא את עצמנו עם אירוע יקר מדי.
אם תרצי את הטלפון שלו - אשמח לתת לך במסר.

אבל מעבר לכל מה שאמרתי - אנחנו גם רצינו ובסוף התפשרנו, ועדיין מצאנו מקום שממנו יצא לנו אירוע מדהים בו היה לנו כיף מאוד בלי יותר מדי טרללה של חתונה. ההמלצה שלי היא להחליט עם פקטור אחד מרכזי שאתם לא מוכנים להתפשר עליו - ולראות מה כן יכול להסתדר עם זה גם במקומות "קונבנציונליים" יותר. אנחנו ידענו שאנחנו רוצים חתונת שישי, ולכן חיפשנו מקומות שיתאימו לאירוע כזה. אז אמנם עשינו במקום כשר שנסגר עם כניסת שבת אבל אני יכולה לומר לך שבגלל שזה היה אירוע שישי זה עדיין היה שונה ובקצב שונה וזה מה שרצינו.

שיהיה בהצלחה!


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

אנחנו גם רוצים שלא להיות מוגבלים בכניסת שבת 
וגם מעדיפים בשישי  חשבנו אפילו לעשות חתונת בוקר-צהריים עם ארוחה קלילה חלבית ואת הגרעין להשאיר לאפטר פארטי אל תוך השבת 
ואודי הזה לא לוקח כסף כמו כל השאר?.. הוא בטוח עדיין נורא יקר... לא?

יכול להיות שאת צודקת, אולי אנחנו צריכים להתפשר על גן או משהו שכן "בטבע".
זה הדבר שאני לא מוכנה להתפשר עליו - לא בתוך אולם ולא בין 4 קירות...


----------



## Shmoops (16/10/13)

האמת שאני לא זוכרת 
משום מה יש לי בראש שהוא לוקח 10,000 אבל זה היה כלול בתקציב שהקצינו לו, אבל בן הזוג אומר שהוא לא בטוח לגבי זה. אני מציעה לדבר איתו אם זה בכל זאת נשמע רלוונטי ולברר. הוא כן מאמין שלא צריך להשתגע עם העלויות ומנסה למצוא לך ספקים שיתאימו למחירים. אבל שוב - צריך לקחת בחשבון שבכל מקרה אירוע הפקה סביר להניח שיהיה יקר יותר מאירוע במקום קיים אבל זה באמת אווירה אחרת. יש אגב מקומות שהם לא כשרים שאפשר לחגוג לתוך השישי - כוכב הים בקיסריה, בית אנדרומדה ביםו, ריברסייד בפארק הירקון, חגיגה בכפר בכפר הס (ששם זה ממש טבעי כפרי כזה ונעים מאוד בעיני) ועוד...


----------



## Oriya28 (15/10/13)

כמו שאמרת, מקומות שאינם מיועדים 
להפקת אירועים (בכל סדר גודל) - מייקרים משמעותית את ההוצאות.
פשוטה ככל שתהיה החתונה שלך - עדיין צריך הגברה ותאורה של כל המקום, תיחום האזור, קייטרינג מלא (לא רק אוכל, אלא כל עניין הלוגיסטיקה שמסביב: שולחנות, כיסאות, כלים, מקררים למזון ולאלכוהול וכו'), מאווררים ושמשיות (במידה וזה בקיץ) אוהל ענק(במידה וזה בחורף) שירותים כימיים, שירות ניקיון, ריהוט: פינות ישיבה ושולחנות לקבלת פנים, חופה, גנרטורים, ובל נשכח: אישורים מכל העולם ואחותו: משטרה, מד"א,  מכבי אש, אישור מבעל השטח, והיד עוד נטויה.
אתם יכולים למצוא מקום שכן כולל בתוכו את הדברים הנ"ל, או לפחות את חלקם, לאו דווקא אולם אירועים.
אולי מסעדה שמיועדת לאירועים קטנים ולא להפקות ענק פומפוזיות. יש גם לופטים שווים במיוחד (זה די מבוקש כיום, ולא חסרים לופטים, גדולים או קטנים לבחירתכם).
אם בכל זאת תבחרו מקום בטבע, עדיף להיעזר בבעלי ניסיון (כי אין חכם כבעל ניסיון) או בחברת הפקה (אבל אתם רוצים לצמצם עלויות) שיוכלו להדריך אתכם באופן צמוד.
בהצלחה


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

תודה.. נראה לי שהגיע זמני לרדת מהפנטזיה 
ולנחות בארץ...


----------



## ray of light (15/10/13)

תנסי אולי מסעדות? 
אני לא יודעת באיזה איזור את מחפשת.
אחות של חבר שלי צלמת והיתה בחתונה במסעדת ספייס:
http://www.space-rest.co.il/
והיא אמרה שהיה מאוד מוצלח.
יש גם כל מיני מסעדות לא כשרות ששווה לבדוק אם זה רלבנטי.. נגיד קליפטו ליד ביתן אהרון זו אופציה.
ויש גם בית הדבש בנס ציונה, ועוד כל מיני רעיונות.
תסתכלי בקובץ שאני מצרפת, אולי תמצאי שם משהו מעניין


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

אני מכירה את ספייס  
היא ממש לידי.
אבל לא, אנחנו לא רוצים חתונה, אנחנו לא רוצים מעט מוזמנים, אלא פשוט לא הפקה.
אם הייתה מסעדה שיכולה לקלוט 350 איש שגם ירקדו וישתו, אולי הייתי שוקלת את זה


----------



## linoysha0 (15/10/13)

תפני למפיקה עדי עמר או עדי אמר 
תקשיבי היא עושה אירעים מיוחדים בשטח.את אומרת לה מה התקציב שלך והיא מתנהלת בהתאם.תחפשי אותה באינטרנט.בהצלחה


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

שמעתי על מפיקים כאלה 
אבל את לא חושבת שאם את מגבילה בסכום מסוים, יתנו לך גם דברים בהתאם? זה לא עובד ככה?


----------



## kolper (18/10/13)

רציתי לעדכן אותך 
שפניתי אליה בהמלצתך והיא מקסימה!!!
אז תודה 
אולי החלום שלי כן יתגשם!!


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (15/10/13)

הכי קרוב לאולם אירועים בטבע שמצאתי 
מקום בשם "מולדת" ברמת השרון. פשוט ויפה. התמונות שמפורסמות עבורו עושות לו עוול לדעתי והוא הרבה יותר יפה במציאות.


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

ראיתי. אולי התמונות באמת עושות עוול 
כי לא התרשמתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




אנחנו הולכים לראות 2 מקומות שהם גם קרובים לטבע, יותר יקרים מאולם, אבל נו שיהיה...
ונראה מה יהיה.


----------



## butwhy (16/10/13)

אני דווקא לא מסכימה עם רוב התגובות 
אני חושבת שאם יש לך חזון שאת רואה בעיני רוחך, קודם כל, אני מאוד מעריכה את זה, ודבר שני, לכי עם זה ותמצאי דרכים יצירתיות לגרום לו להתגשם.
אולי זה לא יהיה קל, כי בכל זאת ללכת לפי השטאנץ זה הכי פשוט (למעט העול הכספי) ולעשות כל דבר אחר כרוך בלא מעט ארגון, אבל אם רוצים - מצליחים.
תחשבי מה חשוב לך באמת ואיך את מדמיינת את האירוע.
התחתנו בדרך דומה למה שאת מתארת, בפארק, ביום שישי אחה"צ. לא יכולתי לדמיין את עצמי מתחתנת באולם סגור אפוף בריח של אוכל. אנחנו לא טיפוסים שרוקדים, אנחנו טיפוסים שעושים פיקניקים בפארק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז הבאנו ארוחה חלבית קלה (בפארק הירקון יש אפילו שירות של הובלת ציוד מהאוטו עד למקום הפיקניק!) והבאנו מחצלות, וחברים הביאו כלי נגינה וניגנו ושרו. זה היה אירוע רק לחברים, ותכלס? אני חושבת שרוב המשפחה שלי הייתה יכולה ממש ליהנות שם.
אז נכון שהכל תלוי בשאלה איזה ציוד את שוכרת, ואם את רוצה ממש לעשות מסיבה אז פארק הוא כנראה לא אופציה (למרות שאפשר להתחיל שם ולזרום עם החברים לאיזה פאב שתסגרו אח"כ). אבל חשוב מאוד לדעת שיש דרכים אחרות, אל תתייאשי (או לפחות לא מהר)!!!
המון בהצלחה!!
ואם את צריכה משהו, מוזמנת לפנות במסרים.


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

קודם כל תודה על החדרת המוטיבציה 
ויש כמה דברים שכן שונים אצלנו.. אני לא רוצה לוותר על מוזמנים, אני דווקא כן מתכננת כמות גדולה (או ממוצעת ולא מצומצמת).
ואנחנו גם כן רוצים לרקוד, ולשתות. רק לא רוצים באולם חתונה, אלא בחוץ.
ונראה לי שאין דרך אחרת, חוץ מלהוציא המון המון כסף, כי בכמות כזאת של אנשים, זה לא יכול להיות פיקניק אינטימי....
אוף!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (16/10/13)

אם המיקום בא בחשבון 
נסו לבדוק את המערה בבית גוברין (סליחה אם מישהו כבר הציע, אני מהטלפון והממשק כאן מעפן...). לא הייתי שם כי זה רחוק לנו אבל מהתמונות זה נראה מגניב לגמרי.


----------



## kolper (17/10/13)

מהמם שם 
קבעתי ללכת לראות, אבל בינתיים מורידים אותי מזה, כי זה יקר.


----------



## butwhy (16/10/13)

ממש אוף. 
קשה לי לקבל את זה שאין פתרון אחר. וילה, חצר, משהו.. אבל יכול להיות שאני חיה בבועה שלי, כי לא בדקתי את האופציה הזו בכלל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל מקרה אני מאחלת לכם המון הצלחה, ושתמצאו בדיוק את מה שאתם מחפשים!


----------



## kolper (16/10/13)

אני רק מקווה שאני בסוף לא אמצא את עצמי אומרת 
שהפתרון היחיד הוא אולם!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (16/10/13)

השאלה היא אם הבעיה היא רק עם אולם 
או בכלליות עם המקומות שמיועדים לאירועים מראש, כי לא בכולם מדובר רק באולם. האמת ש-3 החתונות האחרונות שהייתי בהן לא היו באולם אלא כל החתונה הייתה בחוץ.


----------



## Raspail (16/10/13)

למה לא גן אירועים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה רע בגן אירועים פתוח, מטופח, עם צמחיה...? לא חייבים אולם. יש עוד אפשרויות...
כן, לקחת אסם או כרם או מקום שלא מותאם לאירועים - זה בדרך כלל יוצא יקר יותר! אבל יש המון גנים פתוחים ומקסימים שאפשר להתחתן ולהרגיש בטבע.

תתחילי לעשות חיפוש על כל הגנים. אנחנו התחתנו בשישי בצהריים עם 250 אורחים בגן של מעלה החמישה במקום פסטורלי, פתוח, מלא עצים וצמחיה טבעית ומרחבי דשא גדולים ופשוט היה מקסים! (האזור של ההושבה והאוכל הוא מרוצף אבל מבחינתי זה היה יתרון כי רצינו מקום מונגש לנכים ולא להושיב אנשים על דשא).

מקומות יקרים אבל מדהימים לדעתי זה חגיגה בכפר -  בכפר הס, ו"על הים" (או "כוכב הים" לא זוכרת) בשדות ים, שניהם מושלמים לחתונת שישי בצהריים ויש שם אפשרות להמשך מסיבה לתוך השבת (ברוב הגנים הסטנדרטים צריך להתפנות שעה-שעתיים לפני כניסת שבת). זה לא ממש באמצע היער או בטבע, אבל אלה מקומות פתוחים עם הרבה ירוק בעיניים וזה מה שחשוב לדעתי.
אנחנו גם אהבנו את יקבי קיסריה, שזה אמנם לא בטבע, אבל זה בתוך אתר עתיקות וזה גם מקום כיפי לחתונות לא סטנדרטיות.
אבל, מכיוון שאלו מקומות יקרים, יכול להיות שבסוף תגלו שיותר משתלם דווקא להקים אירוע מאפס בלוקיישן ייחודי. צריך לבדוק.

בכל מקרה אל תמהרי לוותר על הפנטזיה ולרוץ לאולם אירועים, בין קיצוניות אחת לקיצוניות אחרת, יש הרבה הרבה אפשרויות בדרך שחבל להחמיץ...

מזל טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





צילומים: אור זהבי


----------



## עופר לובזנס (16/10/13)

חשבנו בזמנו על "כוכב הים" ביום שישי 
אבל אמרו לנו שחייבים לסיים את האירוע שעה לפני כניסת השבת - את בטוחה לגבי האפשרות?


----------



## Raspail (16/10/13)

כן, יש להם מקום נוסף שנקרא "גן גילי" 
שהוא ממש סמוך ואז לקראת כניסת שבת מעבירים את האירוע לשם...


----------



## ray of light (17/10/13)

עבדתי פעם בכוכב הים ועל הים 
בשני הגנים יש אופציה להמשיך את האירוע אחרי כניסת שבת.
בעל הים (שזה בתוך הקיבוץ) יורדים לגן גילי- מתחם נחמד עם דשא ורחבה.
בכוכב הים (בדיוק דרומית מהקיבוץ) יש בצמוד לאולם מתחם שנקרא בלו ריי- גם שם יש דשא ורחבת ריקודים.

כמובן שממשיכים לפנק את האורחים בעוד אוכל וכאלה גם במסיבה.


----------



## עופר לובזנס (17/10/13)

תודה!פשוט היה לי מוזר שהם לא הזכירו את זה 
מצד שני לא שאלתי, אז יכול להיות שפשוט לא רצו "להזמין" לעצמם צרות.


----------



## ray of light (17/10/13)

לא זכור לי אירוע בשישי בלי אפטר פרטי 
לכן מוזר שלא הזכירו. תבדקו שוב אולי דברים השתנו בשנים האחרונות


----------



## kolper (17/10/13)

גן אירועים זאת פשרה 
פשרה לא כל כך נוראית, אבל לא מה שחלמתי עליו...
אגב, לפי הסקר שוק שאני עשיתי, גן אירועים יותר יקר מאולם סגור. זה הגיוני? אמור להיות ככה?

ואת סתם מוציאה לנו את העיניים, אנחנו לא יכולים להרשות לעצמנו משהו יקר


----------



## Oriya28 (16/10/13)

לא לא לא 
תהיי בטוחה שיש לא מעט פתרונות, והם ממש לא רק אולמות אירועים.
מה שאת רוצה דווקא אפשרי מבחינה לוגיסטית - רק מעט יותר מורכב (טוב, לא כזה מעט, זה די מורכב).
גם אם לא ייצא בדיוק מה שאת רוצה - אני מאמינה שתהיי יותר ממרוצה אם יהיה לך אירוע קרוב יחסית למה שרצית, מאשר אירוע באולם.
אל תתייאשי עדיין, זה נשמע בומבסטי, אבל אולי תבררי בחברת הפקה - לכי תדעי, אולי זה יכול לצאת בתקציב שלכם.


----------



## kolper (17/10/13)

ביררתי בחברות הפקה 
זה יקר לנו.
בכלל, באופן עקרוני אני לא רוצה לבזבז את כל הכסף שלנו (שאין לנו) על חתונה. אני באמת רוצה משהו פשוט וזה נורא מרגיז שדווקא הפשוט הוא הכי יקר.


----------



## Shmoops (17/10/13)

אני מבינה אותך 
אבל גם קחי בחשבון שגם מה שנשמע לך פשוט - זה בכלל לא פשוט. למיטב הבנתי ממך - אין מדובר באירוע קטן במיוחד (שגם אז זה לא הכי פשוט) אלא מדובר באירוע של כמה מאות מוזמנים שאת מארחת. במסגרת האירוח הזה, אני מניחה שאת גם רוצה לדאוג לשתייה, אוכל, מוסיקה, תאורה וכיו"ב כאשר כל אלה כוללים עוד הרבה הרבה מרכיבים שאנשים טרם יום חתונתם לא מודעים להם, כמו למשל: כיסאות, שולחנות, סכו"ם, כלים, מפות, מפיות, מרכזי שולחן (אם רוצים - ואפשר לא להשתגע. אנחנו עשינו בעצמנו מרכזי שולחן שהיו עציצי תבלינים ושעטפנו אותם בבד יוטה שעלה לי גרושים. רק צריך עזרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), שירותים, תאורה, הגברה למוסיקה, די.ג'יי, מלצרים, ברמנים, אלכוהול/בר, אם זה בטבע - אז ריסוס  בבוקר אותו יום או יום לפני שלא יהיו חרקים מסתובבים, הצללה אם צריך, מאווררים ועוד הרבה הרבה דברים שהיריעה קצרה מלהכיל...
בקיצור - לא פשוט בכלל, ולכן פעמים רבות נוח יותר, במיוחד אם את אומרת שאתם אנשים עסוקים בלי הרבה זמן (גם אנחנו כאלה - וכן, זה לוקח זמן גם במהלך השבוע ויש דברים שאי אפשר לעשות בסוף השבוע, לרבות פגישות, תיאומים, טלפונים וכיו"ב). אנחנו עשינו את השיקולים שלנו והחלטנו שאנחנו מוותרים ועושים במקום מאורגן כדי לחסוך מעצמנו את כל הלחץ והבלגן הכרוך בזה מבחינתנו (לעומתנו, יש אנשים שממש נהנים מזה). 

לסיכום - נראה לי שאתם צריכים לעשות קודם כל שיקולים של תועלתנות אפילו לפני כסף. יכול להיות שלא יהיה הבדל גדול בין אירוע בטבע לבין כזה שהוא בגן אירועים/אולם, אבל מבחינת הדברים מסביב - הוא יהיה מורכב יותר (ויש סיכוי טוב יותר לגלישה מהתקציב במקרה כזה, וזה מניסיון של שתי חברות טובות שעשו אירועים כאלה).

הרבה בהצלחה!


----------



## Piece of Wood (16/10/13)

היי 
אנחנו עושים חתונה כזו, מרימים כמעט הכל מאפס.
חייבת לציין שמראש היה לנו רחבת דשא גדולה שם אנחנו מקימים את כל האירוע, יש תשתית לחשמל ומים אבל זה הכל בעצם.
בחישוב העלות מול חתונה במקום מסודר זה יוצא מעט יותר יקר אבל לא בסכומים גדולים מידי לכן החלטנו כן ללכת על זה כי בתחושה חשוב לנו יותר להרגיש "בבית" ולארח את המוזמנים בצורה שאנחנו הכי מתחברים אליה.

יש הרבה דברים שצריך להתעסק בהם שבמקום מסודר היו נחסכים מכם, אבל זה לחלוטין פחות מסובך ממה שנראה בהתחלה.

בהחלט אם מעוניינים בדרך הקלה זה אולי לא הבחירה הכי מוצלחת, רך לחלוטין אפשרי.

אשמח לעזור אם אפשר.


----------



## kolper (17/10/13)

הייתי מתה לעשות הכל לבד, אבל 
שנינו עובדים מאוד קשה, כמעט אין לנו זמן להתעסק בדברים האלה. מה את אומרת, זה דורש זמן, זמן אמיתי באמצע השבוע?
ואם אין לנו שום ניסיון בדברים כאלה, איך נדע מה לעשות בכלל?
ועד כמה יותר יקר? אין לנו כוונה לצאת בהפסד, אין לנו תקציב או עזרה מההורים.

תודה


----------



## יוסי האדום (17/10/13)

את צריכה לזכור של - Piece of Wood 
היה מאיפה להתחיל... תראי שגם לך יש...


----------



## Piece of Wood (17/10/13)

יוסי צודק... 
היה לנו מאיפה להתחיל, שזה חשוב ומאד עוזר.

ממה שסגרנו עד עכשיו, נדרשות פגישות עם ספקים, אנחנו גם מהצפון אז יצא לנו כמה פעמים לנסוע במיוחד למרכז, וזה דורש זמן, אבל אני מניחה שכמו שאפשר להיפגש בבקרים אפשר גם להיפגש אחרה"צ ערב, מתי שאתם יותר פנויים.

התחלנו עם רשימת מוזמנים ופגישה עם קייטרינג, אחרי שסגרנו קייטרינג ותאריך המשכנו לצלם סטילס ווידאו, מאפרת, הגברה + תאורה + דיג'יי.
הקצבנו לעצמנו מראש כמה אנחנו מוכנים להוציא על כל ספק ואנחנו עובדים לפי זה, עם הצילום קצת חרגנו מהסכום אז נוריד אותו במקומות אחרים.

מחישוב מאד כללי שעשינו, ההפרש במחיר עמד על 10,000-15,000 ש"ח.







אציין שאצלנו בסביבה הקרובה זה מאד נהוג, והרבה חברים ומכרים עשו חתונות כאלה, זה לא נראה לנו כ"כ חריג כמו שמתואר כאן, ובטח לא בלתי אפשרי.


----------



## alaska11 (16/10/13)

"חגיגה בכפר" - כפר הס שבאזור השרון 
95% גן (טבע) וימי שישי אפשר למשוך עד הערב
נשמע מתאים לך מאוד
בן דוד שלי התחתן שם והרגיש מאוד מאוד טבעי


----------



## יוסי האדום (16/10/13)

והמחיר בהתאם...


----------



## kolper (17/10/13)

אכן ביררתי על המקום 
מרוב שהוא יקר לנו, היא כמעט ניתקה לנו בפנים 
כמו גם גן הורדים (ליד נס ציונה) שהייתה ממש ממש רעה אלי!!!


----------

